# Another great day...(updated *added pictures*)



## The Fever (Nov 26, 2011)

So today was the first ever debut for my new boykin, Lilla. She took to it like...well a duck to water. Although the ducks landed in tuff places she still worked hard to get to them. 

We got a late start this morning and got there as birds were beginning to take off. After a hasty set up of decoys dad and I split up and I went down to my set up. My shooting was beyond pathetic. I went through too many shells but dropped two hooded mergansers and two wood ducks. There was a ton of birds in the area including teal and bigger ducks flying high. Dad got one candid moment when I was asking lilla how she did and was talking to her and it really shows how a dog is more than an animal and more of family. 

Its giving me trouble with all the pictures but I got one to load I will add more later.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 26, 2011)

Got it..


----------



## DeweyDuck (Nov 26, 2011)

Atta Boy Fever, nice pics!!


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome pic and congrats on a good hunt!


----------



## The Fever (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 26, 2011)

Im loving the focus on that boykin... keep up the hard work it will pay off


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2011)

Good deal....Did she mark all the birds?  Any blind retrieves?

Good looking picture of her.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 26, 2011)

She marked each one she could see land and blindly went after the others. Some landed in super thick weeds and we had to
Help her through it. She went after a Woodrow that went up the bank but just as she got there it took off. She has great potential. we did a poor job of setting her up where the birds were coming from.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 26, 2011)

At one point she saw a dead duck fall off the rail
And she jumped in and as I turned to scold her I saw her grab it and walk back on the ramp and spit it out as if to say..." I got boss you get those ones up there."


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2011)

*And you were worried,*



The Fever said:


> At one point she saw a dead duck fall off the rail
> And she jumped in and as I turned to scold her I saw her grab it and walk back on the ramp and spit it out as if to say..." I got boss you get those ones up there."



The dog is smarter than the hunter and alot better lookin. LOl/LOL/LOL/. Great pictures and good hunt.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 26, 2011)

killer elite said:


> The dog is smarter than the hunter and alot better lookin. LOl/LOL/LOL/. Great pictures and good hunt.



Haha she is far better looking I agree....


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 26, 2011)

Good job and great pics.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice work fever!


----------



## The Fever (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys I am reqlly trying to make some great strides this year and so far I have been blessed with some great huts so far. Hopefully I will get to where some of y'all are one day. Thank you all again for putting uP with all of my questions and being so kind as to answer.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 27, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Thanks guys I am reqlly trying to make some great strides this year and so far I have been blessed with some great huts so far. Hopefully I will get to where some of y'all are one day. Thank you all again for putting uP with all of my questions and being so kind as to answer.




Where were you hunting?


----------



## The Fever (Nov 27, 2011)

Swamp we have on the property.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 27, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Swamp we have on the property.



You're improving...You didn't openly name the spot or give coords.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good looking dog Fever can't wait to get my Boykin out there


----------



## The Fever (Nov 27, 2011)

fatboy84 said:


> You're improving...You didn't openly name the spot or give coords.



I knew that was a trick question. Lol


----------



## john.lee (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice job fever


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 20, 2011)

Hows he doin Feve? The ole swamp poodle bout ready????


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> Hows he doin Feve? The ole swamp poodle bout ready????



She is doing alright...we are having some issues with the commands...suddenly she has become rather stubborn and forgotten all her training...dont know what has gotten into her...back to basics with her we go


----------



## john.lee (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you have a e coller?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

john.lee said:


> Do you have a e coller?



No money is real tight these days...trying to pay for school in the spring...might spring for one after...


----------



## 4Scott4 (Dec 20, 2011)

The spot you are hunting looks awsome!


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 20, 2011)

agreed... that spot looks like heaven... just minus the golden roads and stuff. good job again fever


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

4Scott4 said:


> The spot you are hunting looks awsome!



Thanks bud...a lot of hard work goes into it...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 21, 2011)

The Fever said:


> She is doing alright...we are having some issues with the commands...suddenly she has become rather stubborn and forgotten all her training...dont know what has gotten into her...back to basics with her we go



Have you been slacking off training her during the season? I know that is what happened with me and my lab. How old is she? And you know that an e-collar is not a necessity. There are many guys who do not use them and just use check cord, pinch/choke collar and verbal commands to get their dogs attention. Let me know if you need any help and I would be glad to point you in the right direction.


----------



## john.lee (Dec 21, 2011)

I never said a e collar was a necessity but he said the dog was being stubborn and I know with my lab if he was being stubborn sometimes a voice command wouldn't work and and the collar would get him right back in line because he knows all his commands.  Maybe I expect to much out of my dog but when I give him a command that's what I expect him to do.  So fever I'm no expert
but if u would like to borrow my collar to reinforced the already learned 
commands just let me know and if I can help any I will be glad to


----------



## The Fever (Dec 22, 2011)

john.lee said:


> I never said a e collar was a necessity but he said the dog was being stubborn and I know with my lab if he was being stubborn sometimes a voice command wouldn't work and and the collar would get him right back in line because he knows all his commands.  Maybe I expect to much out of my dog but when I give him a command that's what I expect him to do.  So fever I'm no expert
> but if u would like to borrow my collar to reinforced the already learned
> commands just let me know and if I can help any I will be glad to




I might just do that john. I really appreciate the offer. I am going to give her a week and see if she is just having a bad week.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 22, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 22, 2011)

john.lee said:


> I never said a e collar was a necessity but he said the dog was being stubborn and I know with my lab if he was being stubborn sometimes a voice command wouldn't work and and the collar would get him right back in line because he knows all his commands.  Maybe I expect to much out of my dog but when I give him a command that's what I expect him to do.  So fever I'm no expert
> but if u would like to borrow my collar to reinforced the already learned
> commands just let me know and if I can help any I will be glad to



Boy you sure are sensitive about your e-collar. I use one too, but I was giving the kid some OTHER options while he couldn't afford one. And no, you are not asking too much from your dog to listen. But if your dog doesnt listen to a command, then you do not have control of your dog. You may want to go back to basic obedience too. But go ahead and send him your e-collar boss...


----------



## john.lee (Dec 22, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> Boy you sure are sensitive about your e-collar. I use one too, but I was giving the kid some OTHER options while he couldn afford one. And no, you are not asking too much from your dog to listen. But if your dog doesnt listen to a command, then you do not have control of your dog. You may want to go back to basic obedience too. But go ahead and send him your e-collar boss...



Not being sensitive I was just trying to help fever out if I can.  And my dog does listen now after reinforcement with e coller and he is only 11 months old and just finished his training a month ago so I was refering to when I was training that he needed the collar so there is no need to go back to basic obedience.   Sorry if I wasn't clear about that


----------

